# When the Obvious is Obvious



## Ernst (Nov 17, 2011)

When the Obvious is Obvious.

Can you say that Hindsight isn't 20/20 ?

What is the Hindsight of 2012?

My first guess is that the Federal crackdown is the "ring" emit from the big brass bell after being struck.

Sort of the kind of "atonement" where the Feds shut down 2010 by threatening and now they may be cherry picking who and what groups will stay standing after 2012 (dispensaries or aka retail franchises.) 

Food for thought not a rant.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2011)

This is a really foggy post.

You've managed to catch my attention with the title but I'm having difficulty following your train of thought since you've provided no background for me to delve into. Would you be able to help me understand?


----------



## Ernst (Nov 17, 2011)

Well sure because it is about what we will be looking at post 2012..

I say smoke one. <pun intended> 

What do you see as post 2012 for Cannabis Freedom in say, California and the USA + World?

Music link of the moment : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk

It's a thread. That's all.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> This is a really foggy post.
> 
> You've managed to catch my attention with the title but I'm having difficulty following your train of thought since you've provided no background for me to delve into. Would you be able to help me understand?


lol! I want some of what Ernst is smoking! Most of his posts are "foggy".


----------



## Ernst (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah You make it a thread about me?


----------



## ford442 (Nov 17, 2011)

it is incredible how the US has strong-armed every other country in the world virtually into cannabis prohibition - hemp oil and all.. when we make a move, britain recriminalizes, amsterdam closes up and china kills 300 inmates....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

So this originally was a post about the state of marijuana legislation after 2012.

I get ya now, unfortunately I gotta pull out of this thread now. To put it bluntly, I don't care about American or world laws on the topic since I live in canukland. Our laws are relaxed, but still present. With legalization around the corner.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

we really dont care much for "canukland" either man... how aboot you get outta here





Kalebaiden said:


> So this originally was a post about the state of marijuana legislation after 2012.
> 
> I get ya now, unfortunately I gotta pull out of this thread now. To put it bluntly, I don't care about American or world laws on the topic since I live in canukland. Our laws are relaxed, but still present. With legalization around the corner.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

It is hard to tell without knowing who will be president. what the hell happened to the barney frank and ron paul bill?

im really hoping that it gets decriminalized and we can grow all we want. the gov aint got no business in what we consume, but by the looks of it, i think they will start trumping state law and going after everyone... they do not care about it and will do anything to fuck it over... the more people they can put in jail the better for them and the richer they get


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2011)

canada is lame.

what is canada known for? 


it's ok, take your time .........


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

Uranium production, natural resources, Alternative energy, cannabis decriminalization, legal prostitution in some provinces and having 3 seperate types of marine ecosystems


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Uranium production, natural resources, Alternative energy, cannabis decriminalization, legal prostitution in some provinces and having 3 seperate types of marine ecosystems



that's it?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

not at all, there's also the attempted genocide and later conversion of the aboriginal people into white society, invasive species decimating the coastal forest industry, free healthcare and a prime minister that shits on a plate and feeds it to us calling it steak.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

fuck canuckland...





fdd2blk said:


> canada is lame.
> 
> what is canada known for?
> 
> ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

wow!!!!!! i think i gonna take back my words aboot canuckland... loll




Kalebaiden said:


> Uranium production, natural resources, Alternative energy, cannabis decriminalization, legal prostitution in some provinces and having 3 seperate types of marine ecosystems


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

so you're just saying canuckland sucks ass right?




Kalebaiden said:


> not at all, there's also the attempted genocide and later conversion of the aboriginal people into white society, invasive species decimating the coastal forest industry, free healthcare and a prime minister that shits on a plate and feeds it to us calling it steak.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope, I fully enjoy living here. 

Some of the best herb in the world comes from Canadiaville.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

im pretty sure it does... some of the best everything comes from the usaville


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

I gotta agree with you on that. America does produce some beautiful things. 

BUT

There are way more negatives associated with American politic decisions than Canada. For starters, a pointless war on drugs that is costing billions while filling American jails with pot heads that generally improve economies.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 18, 2011)

Possibly California will be awaiting it's day in the Supreme Court over it's "legalizing" cannabis for commerce?

Here is one I predict. Unemployment remains above 9% nationally and crime is rising all across the Nation due to poverty.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

> Unemployment remains above 9% nationally and crime is rising all across the Nation due to poverty.



yes, and you are forgetting about spill over violence from mexico... it is just a matter of time till they get brazzen enough to come over here...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I gotta agree with you on that. America does produce some beautiful things.
> 
> BUT
> 
> There are way more negatives associated with American politic decisions than Canada. For starters, a pointless war on drugs that is costing billions while filling American jails with pot heads that generally improve economies.



i'm on the winning team.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

> There are way more negatives associated with American politic decisions than Canada. For starters, a pointless war on drugs that is costing billions while filling American jails with pot heads that generally improve economies.


nah, i still think the US is way better then every other country


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

show off!!!!





fdd2blk said:


> i'm on the winning team.  View attachment 1894079


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm on the winning team.  View attachment 1894079



I think I just came a little.


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 18, 2011)

isnt it like really cold in canada?


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> isnt it like really cold in canada?


really cold and then some


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

It's exactly the same as Michigan in Ontario, it's the same as Washington in BC and so on.

With the effects of global warming/cooling (caused by hydrocarbon emmisions over the last 100 years), Canada is experiencing warm winters and cool summers so our over all temperature is up by several degrees. The frigid north concept is old and outdated unless you plan on going to the Arctic.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

you are pretty cool man, you kept your cool when people started bashing on canada... respect


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> you are pretty cool man, you kept your cool when people started bashing on canada... respect


No worries mate, there's no doot aboot it that we're a friendly people.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> It's exactly the same as Michigan in Ontario, it's the same as Washington in BC and so on.
> 
> With the effects of global warming/cooling (caused by hydrocarbon emmisions over the last 100 years), Canada is experiencing warm winters and cool summers so our over all temperature is up by several degrees. The frigid north concept is old and outdated unless you plan on going to the Arctic.


you can't really argue with geography.

canada is further north of the equator then the US. temps will be colder.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't really argue with geography.
> 
> canada is further north of the equator then the US. temps will be colder.


I sort of balk at this notion, for example I'm in a protected climate, air off a great lake keeps temperature not so frigid compared to your praries which are much further south than here.

Geography plays a part in determining temperature, but so does landscape and wind currants, ocean storms and vegetation. I mean I've yet to see an iceburg in texas but I also have never seen 30 foot snow walls in canada(it was a photo of a road cut through 30 foot snow drifts from the states)


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

well the forests in russia are like the forests here...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2011)

5 second google image search. 


Snowfall Report from Newfoundland
Tunnel of snow on Trans-Canada Highway after blizzard in Newfoundland


​


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 18, 2011)

u dont get big ass snow drifts in canadia? how is that possible does the wind not blow ........maybe it doent snow?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> well the forests in russia are like the forests here...


10% of the Russian forests would be similar, assuming that they haven't harvested their hardwoods unsustainably (which I'm fairly sure they did). The rest would be boreal forest which is a northern forest that is filled with evergreens. Which again I would hazard a guess was destroyed in large part by unsustainable development and war.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> 5 second google image search.
> 
> 
> Snowfall Report from Newfoundland
> ...



Now I've seen 30 foot drifts in Canada.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Now I've seen 30 foot drifts in Canada.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

Brb, I'm gonna snap a few pics of my girl since I haven't done any updates for awhile. Catch you folks in a few moments.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

So that sucked, my phone is dead and therefor my camera is dead as well.


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 18, 2011)

What do mean when you say drifts?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 18, 2011)

A big pile of pre deposited snow, moved by wind is what I call a drift.
A big pile of snow moved by man is what I call a bank.
A shit ton of snow that dwarfs anything man made is what I call an inside, video game day.


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 18, 2011)

there like waves.......waves of snow moved by the wind some lil bitty and some huge


----------

